# Opening up a pressurized WD40 can



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Got several cans of WD40 around that refuse to spray. don't know if they are pressurized or not. Tried different valves,same result. anybody know how to open them up and get what is left to put in a spray bottle. If I drill a 1/16 hole will I have it all over me  ?

Bout done with pressurized cans of anything. To many fail


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd try using a saddle valve. Strap in on really good then tap it in and hope for the best


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

That's why I buy WD40 by the gallon and put it into a spray bottle. Never have "pressurized" problems, and rarely run out of WD40.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

If you give the can a hard squeeze you should be able to tell if it is pressurized.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

chickenslayer said:


> I'd try using a saddle valve. Strap in on really good then tap it in and hope for the best


Good idea but its 12.00 for a saddle valve. Probably ain't 3.00 worth of WD in the cans


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

homstdr74 said:


> That's why I buy WD40 by the gallon and put it into a spray bottle. Never have "pressurized" problems, and rarely run out of WD40.


+1
That`s what i`ve done also, different paint cans can be a problem too.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

I am glad you brought this up. I have a can that will not spray, so tonight when i get home, I am going to open it up. I am thinking about drilling a small 1/16th hole in the can, but when I do it, I am going to face it away from me at hopefully a 90 degree angle. We will see what will happen. I have not thought about using a spray bottle instead of an aerisol (sp) can. 

MAY THE FORCE BE WITH ME!!


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Travis in Louisiana said:


> I am glad you brought this up. I have a can that will not spray, so tonight when i get home, I am going to open it up. I am thinking about drilling a small 1/16th hole in the can, but when I do it, I am going to face it away from me at hopefully a 90 degree angle. We will see what will happen. I have not thought about using a spray bottle instead of an aerisol (sp) can.
> 
> MAY THE FORCE BE WITH ME!!


If nobody comes up with an answer I will do the same. But I will use a right angle drill and have the hole pointed toward a bucket that way it should (yea right) go into the bucket . dont know why you couldn't do it with a straight drill be a little more awkward but at least you might save some.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

That's the reason you never use WD-40 on a firearm. It turns into a dried varnish that gums up or locks up the action parts over time. Ask any gunsmith, they often see golden drips of dried WD-40 in the worst possible places inside actions. 

I have always had good luck by piercing dead cans with an awl or nail. Then I can sneak my finger down by the hole before I pull out the awl, and I clamp a fingertip over the hole before I get showered. Most of the liquid will be at the bottom so you can let the remaining gas out, then drain the can.


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

Take a 16p nail or even a roofing cap nail and stand it up in the bottom of a coffee can, set the wd-40 can on top of the nail then smash it down onto the nail with a scrap piece of 1x or something that will cover the top of the coffee can and hopefully all the wd will end up in the coffee can.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I turn the can upside down and puncture the side of the can near the bottom with an ice pick. That lets any pressure escape. You can then use a church key opener to then make a larger pour opening. 

If worried you could always poke the ice pick through a paper plate first to deflect any liquid that might come out.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Ed Norman said:


> That's the reason you never use WD-40 on a firearm. It turns into a dried varnish that gums up or locks up the action parts over time. Ask any gunsmith, they often see golden drips of dried WD-40 in the worst possible places inside actions.
> 
> I have always had good luck by piercing dead cans with an awl or nail. Then I can sneak my finger down by the hole before I pull out the awl, and I clamp a fingertip over the hole before I get showered. Most of the liquid will be at the bottom so you can let the remaining gas out, then drain the can.



Interesting. 

So what do the gun guys use ??

I use it after soaking rusty stuff in citirc acid. Dry it and spray. WD replaces the water left hear and there till I get time to buff and polish


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm waiting for the video of you piercing the can


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I have a rather large collection of tools. My choice for opening the WD 40 or even a paint can would be my side tapping freon can tool.
Here is a link
http://www.northwaysmachinery.com/p...lamp Tapping Valve for R134a Refrigerant Cans


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

chickenslayer said:


> I'm waiting for the video of you piercing the can


I'm sure I will put the ice pick in the can, The wd40 on top, push down, the can will open, circle the bottom twice and come strati up and out the can into my face  LOL... So i think I will wear my sand blasting head gear


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

agmantoo said:


> I have a rather large collection of tools. My choice for opening the WD 40 or even a paint can would be my side tapping freon can tool.
> Here is a link
> http://www.northwaysmachinery.com/p...lamp Tapping Valve for R134a Refrigerant Cans



I like it. coulduse it for a lot of things. But it cost 1-1/2 times to ship it as the tool cost. HAve to hink on that. But will keep the link if I get rich.


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

TNHermit said:


> I'm sure I will put the ice pick in the can, The wd40 on top, push down, the can will open, circle the bottom twice and come strati up and out the can into my face  LOL... So i think I will wear my sand blasting head gear


If you film it you could be a youtube sensation :happy2:


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

You guys are no fun. Want to go wedge the can upright in some wood a ways away from your person, then get out your .22 and ...... If you are lucky you got a hole to pour out the contents. If not, then you get to see how high and far the can will shoot in the air.

I dont have any real use for WD40 anymore. WD stands for water displacement. Its very effective for that. But sucks as a lubricant or penetrating oil.

Do get the occasional spray can carb cleaer or starting fluid that the valve either breaks or the can is a dud as far pressure inside. Tends to be best just to toss those with broken or otherwise non functional plastic valve and call it a loss. Same with spray paint can with faulty valve. Lot more potentially expensive risking getting some chemical in your eyes or cleaning paint off bunch stuff than couple dollars it costs for a new can.

The cans that came from factory without enough pressure I usually just lay can on its side and press down slowly on side with my foot. Shrinking the volume of a container increases pressure inside it if temperature remains constant. Sometimes it works to get at least part of remaining contents out. Remember Boyles Law : Pressure * Volume = Constant * Temperature


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Just hold the can and smack the can on a nail driven thru a board and the contents will spew out. Just hold the can and spew it into a coffee can or a jar. Chances are you will be in for a big let down and all it will do is pour out of the hole you made since the magic has already left the can.


----------



## taylorlambert (Jul 4, 2010)

I figure where the level of the liquid in the can. THen use a punch or awl or even a hacksaw to open a hole in the side of the can. I get a woosh of air from it it wont spray becaus there a tube that picks the liquid up from the bottom. 

I do this with blaster cans al lthe time. SOme times I pinch the top in a vise and use a set of tin snips to cut a plug out to fill a dipping can I use to soak parts in.


----------



## sandc (Apr 26, 2010)

TNHermit said:


> Interesting.
> 
> So what do the gun guys use ??
> 
> I use it after soaking rusty stuff in citirc acid. Dry it and spray. WD replaces the water left hear and there till I get time to buff and polish


CLP, gun oil or some kind of thin oil in a pinch.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Vise, roofing nail, sponge.


----------

